# A question about wattage - for the tech boffins



## PMyers (Nov 1, 2012)

I have at my disposal a 650w ceramic heat emitter. I know this is very powerful compared to the emitters I am used to, so my question is thus; If this 650w emitter is connected to a dimming thermostat, will it draw more, less, or an equal amount of power (cost-wise) as would a 250w operating at the same temperature?
I tend to think the difference would be minimal, if anything, but I know nothing about electricity. Any ideas on this?


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Nov 1, 2012)

Good question, I've always wondered if dimming thermostats simply limit power outage or actually draw less power from the supply myself...


----------



## fourexes (Nov 1, 2012)

Think about what happens when you first turn it on...


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 1, 2012)

Of course it uses less power if dimmed if it didn't there would be lightning bolts shooting out of it 

I'm pretty sure (don't quote me on this lol) the only difference in a higher wattage light is the wire can handle more current without burning up. Hope this helped a little lol


----------



## Fluffysnake (Nov 1, 2012)

I had a similar situation where i had a 300w ceramic emitter in a very small enclosure, I needed it to heat at around 50w or so. 
I found my dimming thermostat struggled to control it. 
The problem was the emitter was able to build up a lot of heat initially then the dimmer had to switch it completely off, so the
temperature fluctuated badly. It seemed it was too fast for the controller.

If you are running a 650w lamp at 250w output it should technically be more efficient, even if only minimal, as the higher the temperature of any electrical component gets, the more losses you get from resistance. plus the bigger lamp will last longer as it's not overworking. 
However, if you only need 100w i'd use the smaller lamp, based on what i explained above.


----------



## fourexes (Nov 1, 2012)

potential for danger with a 650watt device? astronomical.


----------



## Fluffysnake (Nov 1, 2012)

fourexes said:


> potential for danger with a 650watt device? astronomical.



Indeed. 
If is goes full power it will quickly become an oven


----------



## Joshpython (Nov 2, 2012)

if it is a dimming thermostat and your probe is close by it should be quite similar. just make sure you can control that amount of power. 650w is about 2and a half amps. what model thermostat do you have?


----------



## PMyers (Nov 3, 2012)

Joshpython said:


> if it is a dimming thermostat and your probe is close by it should be quite similar. just make sure you can control that amount of power. 650w is about 2and a half amps. what model thermostat do you have?



I have the option of either a habistat (which claims, from memory, 650w maximum), or one of those Chinese (aren't they all?) dtc-100's, which I think claims maximum of 1000w.


----------



## Hoplophile (Nov 3, 2012)

Probably best to get your advice from a qualified electrician on this one. The biggest issue would be failure of the thermostat. It would be better to more closely match the capacity of your heat source to the enclosure volume for starters.


----------



## Joshpython (Nov 3, 2012)

That should be fine. The only time if will be running at full power is when you first turn it on and the tank is cold. Once it is up to temp it will just be little bits. You maybe able to adjust its dead band also. I have mine set so it will drop .5 a degree then switch back on. Although may be different with a dimming thermostat. Run it for a couple of days without the snake and see how it goes. Good luck.


----------



## trippa02 (Nov 12, 2012)

To be honest, what size is your enclosure and is there a real need for you to use the 650w heater??? Also being a sparky is the holder used capable of handling the 650w heater and is the cable to the light able to handle it? With the size of your enclosure and the distance between your heat lamp and thermostat might make one end of the enclosure an oven and the other end at the correct temperature. I've always worked by find the size needed and if be go the next size up if you want. As to power usage I think you would use about the same amount as its going to require "X" amount of energy to heat this sized space. Thats just my 2 cents might be for some and not others. Hope this has helped


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 12, 2012)

Prolly when the thermostat turns the emitter on.... 3 things will happen. 1/ the thermostat will have a corinary..... 2/ your wallet will turn itself upside down and inside out and shake your money out & 3/ you will fry anything unfortunate enough to be in the enclosure with it :shock:

A 600w emitter would warm an enclosure the size of a bedroom.... and will cost heaps to run. Anything within about a meter of it will turn to casserole..... 600w is over the top, unneccessary, hard on thermostats and expensive to run. Why is it at your disposal? Did its last owner stew all the animals in the enclosure he had it in?

What enclosure and what animals are you planning to execute.... I mean.... heat with this bazooka?

If it is a python in a normal size enclosure, get a heatpad.... will be cheaper to run, more useable/appropriate and kinder on your thermostat

All just my own opinion


----------

